# Empecher les redirections



## predator (30 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Dépuis quelque temps, pas systematiquement, quand je tappe une adresse web dans Safari, je vois apparaître une page qui n'a rien a avoir avec celle que je voudrais afficher.
Bref je suis redirigé malgré moi, sur un autre site que je n'ai pas souhaité.
Cela me semble ilegal et je voudrais surtout savoir comment empecher ça.
Dans firefox il y a une extention qui fait ça, mais je voudrais une solution pour Safari, car c'est mon navigateur preféré.

Pouvez vous m'aider?
merci
predator


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Novembre 2005)

C'est fâcheux ! Comment as-tu pu attraper ça ? :mouais: 

Ton problème pourrait soulèver une question importante sur la sécurité de Safari et de Mac OS X.

Il serait intéressant de savoir comment ça a pu atterrir dans ta machine. As-tu installé une application ou un plug-in particulier avant que ça arrive ?

Est-ce que la redirection est systématique, quelle que soit l'URL tapée ?

Est-ce que cela continue si tu désactive les modules externes de Safari (menu "Safari"->"Préférences..."->onglet "Sécurité"->"Contenu Web" : case "Activer les modules externes")

Passes-tu par un proxy pour tes connexions ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2005)

Très étrange, cela est habituel sur Windows avec Explorer qui attrape des spyware à tout va, mais là... Safari...

Intéressant à suivre.


----------

